# New glass cleaner



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Zero glass cleaner left. Just wondering if there is a bulk 5l version out there that will be suitable for cleaning car glass, mirrors, house windows, glass hobs, microwave doors....something that doesn't smell horrible and leaves decent non smear finish...


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Meguiar's Glass cleaner concentrate works well for me. 
One gallon makes eleven gallons when diluted with water as directed. This cleaner is suitable for all kinds of glass cleaning and it doesn't smell horrible al all.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nilglass is a very good glass cleaner.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Maxtor said:


> Nilglass is a very good glass cleaner.


This above :thumb: you can get it at B&Q 1 litre bottle for £4

But sometimes they do a offer of 5lt for £5:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

As above as above.....I bought 15L from [email protected] and pretty sure it was less than 3 quid each.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Nilglass as recommended by others. This was also recommended to me as it has the added bonus of being window tint friendly. :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The 5l bottles were cheap at B&Q because they were on clearance and are no longer stocked. I picked up a 1l bottle plus a 5l to refill it but never got on with it for the car so now it only gets used on the house windows, which is my sons job so not my problem! 

I used Stoners previously and when I looked for a replacement AF Crystal was the most recommended at the time, but ended up with 950ml of Valet Pro for £6.50ish from Perfectly Cleaned when I visited them (and very nice people they are too!) simply because they didn’t have any Crystal left and it was the cheapest they in stock. Turned out to be really good though so well pleased with it. 5l of Crystal is about 35 quid though so not the cheapest.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

nilco glass cleaner

cheap and the only one that works really well . No way am i spending 8-9 quid on the branded stuff for glass cleaners anymore.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i use pure IPA from ebay, it cuts through grime well but unless removed well, will just re deposit the grime again. mixing 50/50 with water helps that. i think it was £6 a litre but shop around

currently using stoners and happy with it.


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

I didn’t get on with the Nilco stuff, relegated to round the house duties (and its borderline for that).....

AG fast glass has been my go to for ages, dunno if there’s a5l trade version though.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Angelwax Vision - great for cleaning glass, recommended, not the cheapest 
Sonax Glass Cleaner - very good, also recommended (£4.02 for 500ml at ECP with code SALE50 - 27 Jan '18)

Nilco - not too sure yet, I tried it on the shower glass today and I see some hazing, tried 3 different MF cloths. Will test on the car when the weather is better but I noticed that it doesn't flash that fast when compared to other glass cleaning products.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The power maxed glass cleaner appears to be good - I'm considering picking up 5l of it as all the reviews I've seen on it rate it well


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I picked up a couple of bottles of Nilco @ £1 each and tbh I'm not sure about it.
My favourite, and I've tried a few, is AF Crystal.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dholdi said:


> I picked up a couple of bottles of Nilco @ £1 each and tbh I'm not sure about it.
> My favourite, and I've tried a few, is AF Crystal.


Yes this is my other one to try - looking to see if someone has done a side by side review on this and Powermaxed....


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bouncers look sharp is good stuff and safe on aftermarket tints.
https://www.bouncerswax.com/store/p...ts&product=bouncer-s-look-sharp-glass-cleaner
also been using autoglym fast glass recently and thats good stuff too


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tried a few of these recently and the only one with real bite that flashed off well was as Gixxer said - Angelwax Vision. High ammonia content so not as suitable as AG fast glass for some polycarbonates/tints. Intend to match this with Angelwax Clarity screenwash and H2go in the hope that they play well together.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Angelwax Vision and H2go combined are unbeatable. 
Vision on its own is a great cleaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Nilglass is a very good glass cleaner.


Another vote for Nilglass. For me it's head and shoulders above anything else I've used. Even 'er indoors swears by it around the house!


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

MrG47 said:


> Angelwax Vision and H2go combined are unbeatable.
> Vision on its own is a great cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried the Angelwax Clarity in your screenwasher bottle?

I'm getting low on screenwash and I thought I'd give it a try. Not stocked everywhere though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

In2detailing has Angelwax clarity in stock.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Nilglass works fine for me.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Best product for glass is carpro eraser.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

FiestaRed said:


> Have you tried the Angelwax Clarity in your screenwasher bottle?
> 
> I'm getting low on screenwash and I thought I'd give it a try. Not stocked everywhere though.


I am using clarity at the moment and at the recommended dilution it leaves a merky white residue all over my windscreen, it's going in the bin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

M300JDG said:


> I am using clarity at the moment and at the recommended dilution it leaves a merky white residue all over my windscreen, it's going in the bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disappointed to hear that however I believe Clarity tops up H2Go and may work better with it, then again maybe not. I've had problems in the past with glass coatings reacting with washer contents, some contain glycerin. Also had reactions with gloss enhancing shampoos too. Zymol autowash caused smearing with Rain X. Perhaps no coating and plain old water/ethanol is the way to go.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Autosmarts Clear Glass has been good for me. I never got on with Nilglass


----------



## robabarker (Jan 20, 2017)

M300JDG said:


> I am using clarity at the moment and at the recommended dilution it leaves a merky white residue all over my windscreen, it's going in the bin.


Funnily enough, I watched a Forensic Detailing video the other day and I'm fairly sure this was mentioned when using a combo of Vision, H2go and Clarity. It was put down to a lack of prep, including wiping down the wiper blades with IPA. Not sure if that's the cause here though.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

robabarker said:


> Funnily enough, I watched a Forensic Detailing video the other day and I'm fairly sure this was mentioned when using a combo of Vision, H2go and Clarity. It was put down to a lack of prep, including wiping down the wiper blades with IPA. Not sure if that's the cause here though.


No such issues with clarity here, I love the stuff as it's so economical.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

robabarker said:


> Funnily enough, I watched a Forensic Detailing video the other day and I'm fairly sure this was mentioned when using a combo of Vision, H2go and Clarity. It was put down to a lack of prep, including wiping down the wiper blades with IPA. Not sure if that's the cause here though.


It was the forensic video that lead me to order vision, clarity and h2go. My blades are new and everything was done to the recommendations, I've emptied out the clarity and topped up with a cheap garage screen wash and I have no issue now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

used clarity screen wash and its rubbish streaks really bad and that was on top of h2go, my windscreen didnt like it


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Think meguairs concentrate is well reviewed and price seems great considering its diluted 10:1. You can get 5l delivered for about 36 quid and that makes 50 litres. And 5l of autosmart glass clear is 50 quid and must be used neat...how can that be lol...

Think i have a meguairs rep local to me, what is the rate through the reps...?


----------

